# (HTML5)



## Sora (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe folgende Frage:
Ist es möglich, mit HTML5 einen interaktiven Film zu machen, welcher natürlich im Browser, aber zusätzlich auch auf iOS, Android etc. läuft?
Also z. B. ein <video>, über welches Buttons eingeblendet werden. Je nachdem , welchen Button man klickt, kann man z.B. einen weiteren Film laden. Nur für eine Browser-Anzeige ist das ja kein Problem, aber wie sieht es bei den mobilen Geräten aus?
Ich hab mal etwas rumgetestet, bisher nicht mit dem gewünschten Erfolg. Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich ein "Uralt" iPhone hab und mir da der Browser meistens abschmiert 

LG
Sora


----------



## Parantatatam (25. Juni 2012)

Könnte man dazu vielleicht mal sehen, was du alles ausprobiert hast? Ich kann mir darum nämlich nichts genaues vorstellen.


----------



## Sora (25. Juni 2012)

Das einzige was ich gerade online habe ist folgendes:

Klick

Bisher nur mit Safari auf Mac getestet.

Hier spielt erst der Film ab, sobald der zu Ende ist, wird links oben im Bild ein Button eingeblendet. Mit diesem sollte man z.B. Links öffnen können (siehe Link) oder neue Filme laden etc.

Wie bereits erwähnt, es sollte "Plattforumunabhängig" sein.


----------



## Parantatatam (26. Juni 2012)

Also unter Mac OS X 10.6.8 und Chrome 19.0.1084.56 läuft es problemlos. Auf meinem iPhone 3GS mit iOS 4.3.3 wird das Bild auch am Ende des Filmes über die Fläche eingeblendet, allerdings wird der Film in einem eigenem Layer angezeigt, auf dem das Bild nicht angezeigt werden kann. Man sieht das Bild erst, wenn man diesen Layer schließt.


----------

